# How to fix Omnisphere "not have permission to access folder"



## Foni Al Foniya

Hey guys, I'm having trouble with "Spectrasonics - Omnisphere 2" when I move the library to an external hardrive. After a long search for solutions on the internet was quite easy just change the permissions folder and all.

see picture fix it.


----------



## Red Shadow

Doesn't work, I still get the same 2 errors, please help 🙏🙏🙏


----------

